
What a Hacker News Hangover Really Feels Like - polysaturate
https://medium.com/@cliffordoravec/the-morning-after-startup-famous-for-24-hours-dab9d6b2c036#.3jvq1yvck
======
polysaturate
I'm not the OP of the article, but I enjoy his writing and this is a followup
to his article that made the front page a week or so ago.

